# Stainless Steel sink ruined?



## oneand8 (Apr 9, 2009)

My husband inadvertantly mixed some sort of solution in one side of my undermounted stainless steel sink and it seems to have ruined the finish. It looks spotted now and doesn't realy feel any different to the touch but it is UGLY! I have tried a stainless steel cleaner that I bought at the store but have had no luck. Does anyone know if it can be fixed?  Thank you.


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

A coarse steel wool in one direction (with the grain).. this is only a polished surface on solid material, not a coating, so you can get it to what is was. Some wet/dry paper on a sanding block will work also.


----------



## skipjack (Aug 15, 2008)

Make him do it, by the way.


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

skipjack said:


> Make him do it, by the way.


And fight traffic to get the materials.


----------



## oneand8 (Apr 9, 2009)

Bob Mariani said:


> A coarse steel wool in one direction (with the grain).. this is only a polished surface on solid material, not a coating, so you can get it to what is was. Some wet/dry paper on a sanding block will work also.


 
Thank you...I'm not exactly sure how to tell the direction of the grain, but I'll look at it carefully before giving it a shot. Thank you again!


----------



## clintb (Mar 13, 2009)

oneand8 said:


> Thank you...I'm not exactly sure how to tell the direction of the grain, but I'll look at it carefully before giving it a shot. Thank you again!


Just look closely, possibly with additional light, and you'll see a distinctive pattern, much like wood grain.


----------



## Texasclk (Sep 2, 2009)

I have used steel wool and scotch scouring pads to repair scratches and create the brushed finish.


----------

